# Paph. vietnamense 'Chunky' AM



## rdlsreno (Mar 8, 2011)

My plant that came from Piping Rock got awarded last Wednesday.

Ramon

Paph. vietnamense 'Chunky' AM


----------



## Bolero (Mar 8, 2011)

That is indeed a stunner! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## emydura (Mar 8, 2011)

Congratulations Ramon. That is wonderful. Love the split colouring of the pouch.

David


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 8, 2011)

Exceptional good form for a vietn. Imo, and great coloring!!!! Congratulations Ramon!!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Mar 8, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 8, 2011)

Congratulations to you Ramon.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 8, 2011)

OOOMG!!! :drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:
Congrats! Well deserved! :clap::clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## toddybear (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats! Great shape and colour!


----------



## Marc (Mar 8, 2011)

Well grown and congrats.


----------



## John M (Mar 8, 2011)

Holy cow! That's different! Congrats!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 8, 2011)

I could be in love with that!

Congratulations, Ramon!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 8, 2011)

Wonderful bloom! How long does the bloom on your plant last?


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 9, 2011)

W. Beetus said:


> Wonderful bloom! How long does the bloom on your plant last?



I don't know since I took the pollen out.

Ramon


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 9, 2011)

awesome! I love the shape


----------



## Pete (Mar 9, 2011)

congrats ramon. excellent form on this one for sure. the symmetry of the flower and color are exceptional, i like the color on the petals but not the pouch.


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 9, 2011)

congrats,excellent job of growing


----------



## Wendy (Mar 9, 2011)

Well done! :clap:


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 11, 2011)

Congrats! :clap:


----------



## Howzat (Mar 12, 2011)

That is a very nice vietnamense. Not many vietnamense has strong and straight petals. Most have forward and droopy petals. Even the dorsal is pretty straight. Don't mind about the pouch, in fact it is giving a different clonal feature. Congratulation!!!!


----------



## AquaGem (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------

